# How to Finger Joint 2x4 studs



## nycarlos (Dec 6, 2009)

Lumber companies now sell finger jointed studs, so I was thinking of making my own. I have a bunch of short length 2x4's. 5 and 6 feet. Does anybody have any ideas of how to joint them with finger joints. They are too tall to do on my table saw. A hand held router maybe?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I can buy KD 2x4 8' studs in the $2 range. It doesn't seem like a worth while venture to finger joint scraps into longer lengths.

BTW - A lap joint would be about as effective and easier to make.

BTW2 - Unless you're using a glue intended for structural uses, I wouldn't use the 2x4s for structural purposes.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

rrich said:


> I can buy KD 2x4 8' studs in the $2 range. It doesn't seem like a worth while venture to finger joint scraps into longer lengths.
> 
> BTW - A lap joint would be about as effective and easier to make.
> 
> BTW2 - Unless you're using a glue intended for structural uses, I wouldn't use the 2x4s for structural purposes.


I agree 100%. Lowes had pre cuts for $1.75 a
while back. 

Can you do one in an hour? 

Save the pieces for a later project. 

I am the worlds worst at trying to save a $, but
this is false economy.


----------

